# Winners Choice



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

What would you prefer to win at a 3D ?


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

*3-d*

 1st place!!! he he. Well bob I want to see the results of this. Most of your crowd wants the trophie, But I just shoot for score. Some guy's want money. Now days everybody wants a prize, but over85% want a trophie .:first:


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

*3d*

i would take supplies 

arrows 

sights

a target

would be perfect


----------



## MidMoArcher (Feb 26, 2003)

*3-d*

Well Bob is this a trick question? If you shot for money you would have to bust the groups up, as you know there are some pretty good pencil pushers out there.

I would think that a free pass to the next shoot would be alright. But some people like them trophy's, maybe give the guy who came in first place a choice a trophy or free pass then which everone he didn't choose give that price to the second place guy.

Whatever you do you somebody will still be mad.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

> Whatever you do somebody will still be mad


HeHeHe For sure!


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

It is a (tricky) question . One that is faceing all the clubs ! Trophies are not getting any cheaper and I dont like spending money on something that is not really useful ! Hope my wife doesnt read this , with all the crap I have in the basement she says I dont use !! Dont get me wrong A state championship trophy or a national silver bowl would be wonderful to put on my mantle but say we have 4 or 5 club shoots and you win 3 or as good as some of you guys are all of them that puts 5 of the same trophies on your mantle or in your basement ! Wasted money ! :thumbs_do 

Before we spend big bucks on trophies this year I wanted to get input from you guys . If you all are happy with what we give , then hopefully you keep coming back !:thumbs_up


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*E.......for effort Bob*

I'm all for putting a smile on our youth classes...that probably mean's trophies.

Free shoot, archery supplies, free dinner, works for me.

If your there just to have fun, No Score card......throw em in a box and draw for free shoot or dinner.

(Thinking outloud) Maybe an unmarked sims range for money shoot.....that'll probably mean more targets to buy.  

I'm more concerned about what it takes to make these clubs survive, people willing to do ALL the Hard Work.
I'm just looking to have fun and practice my shooting and yardage, if I get good enough at these local shoots, I'll be looking for the bigger shoots for the money.
Good thread Bob :thumbs_up


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

*Fun for me*



> I'm all for putting a smile on our youth classes...that probably mean's trophies.


 Yep, what WR said. Thats the Future of Archery.



> If your there just to have fun, No Score card......throw em in a box and draw for free shoot or dinner.


....what WR said#2...........we go to shoot and try to beat each others brains out ..............the group I shoot with is my Competition and thats all I try to do is Survive with them 

Bob, if I would ever win anything at one of your shoots, all I would ever want is to be Lucky enough to shoot with you    next time:thumbs_up


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

MOBUCK said:


> Yep, what WR said. Thats the Future of Archery.
> ....what WR said#2...........we go to shoot and try to beat each others brains out ..............the group I shoot with is my Competition and thats all I try to do is Survive with them
> Bob, if I would ever win anything at one of your shoots, all I would ever want is to be Lucky enough to shoot with you    next time:thumbs_up


 I agree all kids need a prize ! 
Thats why I needed help with this ,after shootin with WR and you boys last year got no brains left !!
Buck if I dont get to shoot with you this year I am takin up GOLF !


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Shooting for monetary prizes is ruining amateur archery, trophies, ribbons, and metals plus bragging rights is what I shot for as an amateur. Bringing money into the equation only seems to increase the instances of sandbagging. Some folks will go to any length to win a few dollars and before ya’ say it; I know it happens even for ribbons.  

That’s the main reason I decided to shoot in the professional division this year, it’s the only place that sandbagging does you no good… I think the divisions need to be divided by average score, shoot an average of 5 or10 up and you move up… Then 22 up won’t be the winning score in Open “C”, a class supposedly for beginners…:embara: 

BTW now that I've turned Pro... show me the money:tongue:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*3--d*

Im probably the only person that will say this......but T-SHIRT
Money gets too competitive, and i do 3-d to shoot and rip with my friends.
Trophys, just gather dust and space[sure like all my third place ones...LOL]
But t-shirts are cheap to the club and you can wear them when your shooting and sticking you tounge out at all your buddys saying'" bet you dont have one if these":tongue: 

The serious guys might not like them......but you cant please everybody

Andy
:teeth:


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

I voted for supplies as it is more important to keep money out of amatuer sports then to use that to get participation. Like Javi said I have seen sandbagging in other sports that I have been part of just to win the money. Besides someone might need some arrows or another site but cant afford it and if they win they could get one pretty easy. Now giving someone a monitary bonus if they win the championship in their class can be an incentive but dont get to carried away. After all would you rather have a bunch of people having fun or a bunch of people possably cheating just to win the money? I vote for fun!


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

With 31 votes its a close race ! I was hopeing there would be a clear cut winner ! Maybe there will be when it gets to 131 !:teeth:


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

I voted for a Trophy only because I could not vote for 2 things. If I win a State Championship I would much rather have a plaque because I can always look at it in my trophy room 10 years later and have memories about it. If I recieved the same amount in money I would spend it at a restaurant in one night and whoosh its gone. If I won at a local event a T-Shirt would do me just fine. Our league has 6 clubs and they give out 1" by 3" metal tags with your name on it for the top 3 places in each division every sunday for 36 weeks. I and my buddies have a bunch of them and they are all in an old jar at home.  I would not care if they stopped doing that and kept the money for the clubs. Maybe they could afford another new target or 2 for the next year.:teeth:


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

200+ lookers only 40 voters ?  Just like we were electing a president !!:secret:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

first off..........

Merryhappy Ramahannuchristmakwanzica, or if you're agnostic....have a nice day.

now, with that being said, i think trophies/plaques AND a shirt (polo style for a major attendance type shoot like 250+ people) sent at a later date to allow for printing and sizing would be nice. the shirt will last longer than money, the trophy will go to the wall/shelf why?, money gets spent and its a bribe, it also ruins the amature class. archery gear would be nice, or atleast a gift certificate/card but you'll still get sandbaggers because it carries a $$$ value. a free shoot card would be good too, it answers the 'it takes some of the cost off' replies.

one of the four wheeling events i have gone to is the Dixie Run. you sign up and send in your money. when you go and register, you have your vehicle inspected and trail rated. you get a goodie bag with a magazine, bumper stickers, cards and catalogs. shirts there are cheap if you are a registered participant, something along the lines of $10. i have the memories, but i still have the shirt to show that i was there and participated.

the shirt 'shows your pride', backs up your braggin rights.

you guys wanna wear a billboard, why not start wearing one that shows your accomplishments too?


----------



## arkysaw (Jul 8, 2003)

*T-shirts or Hats*

I would like to see some of the local shoots get away from trophies. Mix it up a little. A trophy every now and then is nice. If all the shoots give away the same thing......the award does not mean as much. IMO.

I agree with WR about the Youth receiving trophies......it really makes there face light up:teeth: .

As for the rest of us......I think a hat or t-shirt would be fine. Also a great way to get some free advertising. If you go this route, let me know. I might be able to help you out with this one .

Or......how about a free pass and meal at your next shoot for 1st, a free pass for 2nd, and a free meal for 3rd. Just a thought.


Also.....*most* of your top shooters aren't at the local shoots for a trophy.....but they do want to be recognized:thumbs_up .


----------



## archerrg (Jan 17, 2003)

The club I work with went to giveing free shoot certificates to the adult classes 2 years ago and most of the people have welcomed this change, as with anything there will always be someone who does not like the change. For the youth, cub and pee wee classes we still give thropies as we feel this encourages the kids more.


----------



## thndrr (Feb 8, 2004)

definitely trophy's for the kids. The few I've got I like too. IMO, like I read a few others said, a meal or something like that is whoosh, and gone. I think placques (sp?) are great, even a "certificate" style that you could frame if so desired, and that "should" be pretty cheap, especially for regular club shoots. Bigger shoots such as BRS, equipment and such is great too. Like it was said, no matter what you do, someone will be upset. I'm in it fer fun !:thumbs_up


----------



## rangerunner (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey Bob,,I ll keep doing,, what I ve always done,,I ll give u entry money,,and I ll leave with alot of good memories...Hows that,,we both win,,LOL


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

money for all except state trophies and pins for state..


----------



## Gritty (Dec 18, 2003)

We've been going round about this at our club for the last few years. I want to recognize the winners so they feel they did something by participating a doing well on our coarse. But,,,,,,, I do not think what you give makes a squat of diference to your turn out.......We are up in the air about this for now. I will watch the thread for insight ........

My vote is not on your poll........ No prize award for any classes..... Except the youth and cadets....... I have plenty of trophies from all kinds of sports that don't even colect dust from the box they are in , in my basement. wasted money..!!!I don't need anything for doing well in a 3D....... My satisfaction is plenty for me.

We did awards on a 3-6-9 basis for years but I am considering going to 10-20-30 ... That may be a start for us.


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

I would like any of the things listed! Shirts are great, Archery supplys awsome, I'd stay away from money IMHO,keep shoots as a bragging rights!


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

archerrg said:


> The club I work with went to giveing free shoot certificates to the adult classes 2 years ago and most of the people have welcomed this change, as with anything there will always be someone who does not like the change. For the youth, cub and pee wee classes we still give thropies as we feel this encourages the kids more.


 Yup, I like this idea. It saves me a little money sometimes,not that I ever get a certificate,but when Cindy gets one it still saves me money:teeth: 
Hows it goin' Bob? I see Tollgate has the 2006 3-D shoots listed on their website.


----------



## jwbagm (Dec 12, 2004)

*i voted money*

but you would need a club member to shoot or atleaset score for every group to keep the pencil pushers fair. thats my .02.
around here at some of the clubs people push those pencils for a trophy shoot so add money and it would get worse. take a guy that shoots 250 with a really low x count indoors and put him on a 3-d course with his buddies and he cleans the course. thats BS and i have shot with him and seen this.
the club would need a person with each group.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I offer a money class and a trophy class at my range. Seems to work.

I think the free pass is a good idea though, so I voted for it.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> I offer a money class and a trophy class at my range. Seems to work.


Good for you... that's the way it ought to be....:thumbs_up


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

since i've never won an event, i wouldn't mind any of the above...but for the guys that are good and win all the time, i'm sure all the trophy's, esp. for local events, gets kinda old..so the archery supplies or a free entry sounds pretty good.


----------



## BIGHAWK (Jul 4, 2005)

Right now I shoot for the experience. It is good to when a prize, because it builds confidence. And it shows you the fruits of your hard work. Winning money is good in classes that are designed for the more advanced archer. Like semi pro and pro. This sandbagging thing that I here about really gets to me. If a archer choses to shot say hunter class and has the equipment and meets all of the qualification for that class, why cant he shot it? If you shoot 30 up or 1 up if you choose hunter class and shot it. Then that should be your choice. Where does it say in IBO that hunter class is the beginner class . It is a class of men and women who shoot with hunting type of equipment. Sorry for going on but this subject gets to me


----------



## 3.0l (Jul 31, 2005)

money...or a buckle...the buckles jimmy made up for the 2004 and 2005 texas asa state champs were gorgeous...i wish i could have shot for one of them this year. but when it comes down to it money helps me stay in it..as far as gas and arrows...i shoot a trad bow so expenses aren't much...but it's nice to have a little help.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

BIGHAWK said:


> Right now I shoot for the experience. It is good to when a prize, because it builds confidence. And it shows you the fruits of your hard work. Winning money is good in classes that are designed for the more advanced archer. Like semi pro and pro. This sandbagging thing that I here about really gets to me. If a archer choses to shot say hunter class and has the equipment and meets all of the qualification for that class, why cant he shot it? If you shoot 30 up or 1 up if you choose hunter class and shot it. Then that should be your choice. Where does it say in IBO that hunter class is the beginner class . It is a class of men and women who shoot with hunting type of equipment. Sorry for going on but this subject gets to me


If you are referring specifically to my post, I suggest you re-read the post. I did not mention the *IBO* nor the *HUNTER* class.

But hey if the shoe fits…..


----------



## pwahuntn (Jun 18, 2004)

*I won't be gready*



4X-24 BOB said:


> What would you prefer to win at a 3D ?


I'll just take a prize hunt if any.


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

rangerunner said:


> Hey Bob,,I ll keep doing,, what I ve always done,,I ll give u entry money,,and I ll leave with alot of good memories...Hows that,,we both win,,LOL


 I am right there with you ! :thumbs_up :teeth:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Money is always good
But trophies are nice too, just something else to dust. The free round and a couple bucks would be a great prize, IMO!


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*here is my idea:*

How about having everyone sign a dollar-winner takes all. He can frame them if he likes a trophy or he can spend them. Hopefully no one would cheat for the $25-$35 most shoots would give out. I think this would be fun plus save the clubs trophy money so they can spend it on more/better targets. A paper certificate for the first three places would be good too...again have everyone in that class sign the back of it before they shoot.


----------



## BIGT (Feb 10, 2005)

*awards*

I didn't vote because I could not just pick one thing. I liked them all. 05 was my first year competing. I was and still am thrilled getting plaques and trophies, but realize, that will end after I've been shooting for awhile. We have a few places that offer up a free pass for the next shoot. I like that idea also. To much cheating at local shoots to do it for money, IMO. I really like the gift certificate idea a lot. People can alway use archery equipment. By using the certificates you don't have to worry about picking the actual items out that people will want or need. Its been said already, but a choice between a few of these options would be great. Probably the easiest way to make everyone happy and save money on trophy costs. Good luck


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

[


> QUOTE=Gritty]We've been going round about this at our club for the last few years. I want to recognize the winners so they feel they did something by participating a doing well on our coarse. But,,,,,,, I do not think what you give makes a squat of diference to your turn out.......We are up in the air about this for now. I will watch the thread for insight ........
> 
> My vote is not on your poll........ No prize award for any classes..... Except the youth and cadets....... I have plenty of trophies from all kinds of sports that don't even colect dust from the box they are in , in my basement. wasted money..!!!I don't need anything for doing well in a 3D....... My satisfaction is plenty for me.
> 
> We did awards on a 3-6-9 basis for years but I am considering going to 10-20-30 ... That may be a start for us.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

i think supplies would be nice but i dont think your gonna see the smaller clubs paying the big bucks for example sure loc sights or toxonics sights or doinker stabalizers or vibra check or easton arrows. But hey if they did that would be nice. I just go to see how high i can shoot my score. And if i win ok good if i dont then you know what i gave it my best effort and i had fun. If i missed judge a target then i learn from that mistake its gonna happen. But im out there to have fun.


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks for everyones vote !


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

There is no way to make everyone happy. This is a great subject due to the increase of cost that it takes for a club to pull off a shoot, and keep people comming back.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

you forgot to add Bragging Rights to your poll


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

Money ! Might take the fun out of a local 3D ! :embara:


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Good thread Bob! More clubs should be as proactive. I voted for a pass, but would make it good for the year, not just the next shoot. Sometimes things come up and you're not able to make it to the next shoot. Wild Rivers Archery Club in Denison, IA does just that, and I think its a great idea. Give Dale a call at 712-263-6262 and see how successful they have been. Their club seems kind of small, but they all seem to be having a great time!

Mark


----------



## parkerpower (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey there Bob. It's your old buddy Carey Lovell. I don't carey what the club gives away, i'll be there everytime just to try to out shoot you.  hehe You know i'm always on your heels in a 3-d event. P.S. a trophy would be nice too. But i need to get to shooting better.


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

*Good to hear from you Carey !!*

Heels nothin , I am so far behind you your bow looks like a itty bitty bow !  Maybe this year , if you guys let me , I will get to see you put the hammer on ole BowtecED like you been puttin it on me !! Hows that new string WR and RickinMO made for you doin ?


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

*I voted money, but...*



4X-24 BOB said:


> What would you prefer to win at a 3D ?


Those are some real good choices & to be perfectly honest, I'd be happy with any of them


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

Back up for awhile !


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*money would be great...*

but the pencils in some hands...dont think this is a good idea...Cause I have a hard time beating a pencil pusher...


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

Back up just for the fun of it !:wink:


----------

